# 1965 GTO convertible top



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am getting closer to getting my 65 GTO finished, installation of roof bows are next. Roof bow components are completely restored. These were not on the car when I bought the disassembled vehicle. Any tips from anyone who has installed these. Looks like more than one person is required to avoid damaging the freshly painted car. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

